
Marc Andreessen is blogging... - jkopelman
http://blog.pmarca.com
======
danielha
From his latest entry:

"In closing, I'd be the last person to say that I never roll my eyes at the
next startup that's doing online wiki-based popularity-ranked video-podcast
mobile social dating widgets for the dog and cat owner market.

But a bubble?

I doubt it."

What a great snippet.

------
abstractbill
Some nice historical stuff I hadn't seen before:

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5046297730700144952#29m52s>

